# Where to post about car shows with pictures?



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been going to a lot of car shows with our Buick. Where do I post about them and the pictures?

Flints Back To the Bricks car show is August 19th. For the next two weeks there is going to be what is billed as Tune up car shows and party's in different Genesee county towns. We took our Buick to the one in Davison Michigan yesterday afternoon at a pizzeria shop and a grocery store chain parking lot. It wasn't supposed to start till 4:00PM, we drove by there at 2:30PM on the way to pick up the Buick do a little shining on it. Both lots were filling up fast so we decided to take the Buick and do some touch up shining on the chrome.
We were approached by the president of the Michigan Buick owners club and asked to bring out Buick, The show is so crazy we had decided to fore go it. But we got the invite to the Durant building and the private lot behind it, Fellow didn't think there were 10 2dr 85 LaSabre's in the state any longer. 







Second stop in the 5 day back to the bricks tune up series of car shows was Clio Michigan.
A city located on the I 75 corridor about half way between the foundry and steering gear plants of Saginaw. The assembly plants for Buick, two Chevy and the truck plants of Flint.
Population of 2646 during the 2010 census, Main occupation is retail and Auto/truck repair with 3 car dealer ships.

there was a strong turn out of close to 300 cars/ and trucks over 25 years old and several of the newer Camaro and Mustang cars present. 

A great old Chevy panel truck








Goodrich Michigan, a small sleepy village of 1860 as of the 2010 census, main employer a redi mix concrete company and the local school one of the best in Genesee county. Many commute 1.5 hours to Detroit to work other wise.

Held their Good Times in Goodrich Festival 8-5-17. A car show and a motor cycle show along with the traveling *Michigan Viet Nam traveling memorial* *wall *Put on by a VVA chapter, Sorry I just could not force myself to have a reminder.

For a sleepy little village they put on a great car show with over 200 cars/trucks entered and a few that came late that didn’t enter. The motor cycle show part was given a large concrete pad to hold that part of the show but they didn’t have that many old bikes in attendance so I do believe every bike entered took home a trophy and maybe some even two. There were not enough volunteers to get the cars parked so by 1:00PM they were running out of room and were asking some cars to repark to make room.

Worst thing of the whole day was they had all the food truck/trailers in one area right in front of the grand stands where a few area rock bands made it almost impossible to order from the food people.

Here are a few pictures of the cars/trucks.

Our Buick between a 1976 Corvette and a 1972 Chevy pick up. We had shade till just after 1:00PM.






 Al


----------

